# Need help improving paxtest result (grsec)

## dummys

Hi,

I've installed a gentoo box with stage3 hardened and select hardened profile and rebuild the tool chain.

It's a domU Xen x64.

Here is the test : 

```
gaia linux # paxtest blackhat

PaXtest - Copyright(c) 2003,2004 by Peter Busser <peter@adamantix.org>

Released under the GNU Public Licence version 2 or later

Writing output to paxtest.log

It may take a while for the tests to complete

Test results:

PaXtest - Copyright(c) 2003,2004 by Peter Busser <peter@adamantix.org>

Released under the GNU Public Licence version 2 or later

Mode: blackhat

Linux gaia 3.4.5-hardened #1 SMP Sat Sep 15 23:50:26 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Executable anonymous mapping             : Vulnerable

Executable bss                           : Vulnerable

Executable data                          : Vulnerable

Executable heap                          : Vulnerable

Executable stack                         : Killed

Executable shared library bss            : Vulnerable

Executable shared library data           : Vulnerable

Executable anonymous mapping (mprotect)  : Vulnerable

Executable bss (mprotect)                : Vulnerable

Executable data (mprotect)               : Vulnerable

Executable heap (mprotect)               : Vulnerable

Executable stack (mprotect)              : Vulnerable

Executable shared library bss (mprotect) : Vulnerable

Executable shared library data (mprotect): Vulnerable

Writable text segments                   : Killed

Anonymous mapping randomisation test     : 33 bits (guessed)

Heap randomisation test (ET_EXEC)        : 23 bits (guessed)

Heap randomisation test (PIE)            : 40 bits (guessed)

Main executable randomisation (ET_EXEC)  : No randomisation

Main executable randomisation (PIE)      : 32 bits (guessed)

Shared library randomisation test        : 33 bits (guessed)

Stack randomisation test (SEGMEXEC)      : 40 bits (guessed)

Stack randomisation test (PAGEEXEC)      : 40 bits (guessed)

Return to function (strcpy)              : paxtest: return address contains a NULL byte.

Return to function (memcpy)              : Vulnerable

Return to function (strcpy, PIE)         : paxtest: return address contains a NULL byte.

Return to function (memcpy, PIE)         : Vulnerable
```

Running kernel : 3.4.5-hardened

My kernel .config

[code:1:a65cbbf481]

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.4.5-hardened Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

# CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_MAX_DOMAIN_MEMORY=500

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_KVM_CLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_KVM_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_XEN=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085 is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

# CONFIG_ETHERNET is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OMAP4 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_AS5011 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ILI210X is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MAX11801 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PIXCIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# KCopy

#

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_XILINX_PS_UART is not set

CONFIG_HVC_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_HVC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HVC_XEN=y

CONFIG_HVC_XEN_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

#

# Enable Device Drivers -> PPS to see the PTP clock options.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5636 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_NV_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_XEN_WDT=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_S5M_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=y

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_EXYNOS_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_EM3027 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RV3029C2 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Virtio drivers

#

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

#

# Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

#

# CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

#

# Xen driver support

#

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEV_EVTCHN=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_GNTDEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV_ALLOC=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB_XEN=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Hardware Spinlock drivers

#

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2 is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_REMAP is not set

#

# Remoteproc drivers (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# Rpmsg drivers (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LOGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX6FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_PSTORE is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_ATOMIC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_LIST_SORT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE_STARTUP_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_KMEMCHECK is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_KSTRTOX is not set

CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_X86_DECODER_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NMI_SELFTEST is not set

#

# Security options

#

#

# Grsecurity

#

CONFIG_TASK_SIZE_MAX_SHIFT=47

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_CUSTOM is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_SERVER=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_DESKTOP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_HOST is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_EPT=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_SOFT is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_XEN=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_VMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_VIRT_VIRTUALBOX is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_PRIORITY_PERF is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CONFIG_PRIORITY_SECURITY=y

#

# Default Special Groups

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_GID=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_GID=1005

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYMLINKOWN_GID=1006

#

# Customize Configuration

#

#

# PaX

#

CONFIG_PAX=y

#

# PaX Control

#

# CONFIG_PAX_SOFTMODE is not set

CONFIG_PAX_EI_PAX=y

CONFIG_PAX_PT_PAX_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_PAX_XATTR_PAX_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_NO_ACL_FLAGS is not set

CONFIG_PAX_HAVE_ACL_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_HOOK_ACL_FLAGS is not set

#

# Non-executable pages

#

CONFIG_PAX_NOEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_PAGEEXEC=y

# CONFIG_PAX_EMUTRAMP is not set

CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT=y

# CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_ELFRELOCS is not set

CONFIG_PAX_KERNEXEC_PLUGIN_METHOD=""

#

# Address Space Layout Randomization

#

CONFIG_PAX_ASLR=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDKSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDUSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDMMAP=y

#

# Miscellaneous hardening features

#

CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_SANITIZE=y

CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_STACKLEAK=y

CONFIG_PAX_REFCOUNT=y

CONFIG_PAX_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_PAX_SIZE_OVERFLOW=y

#

# Memory Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KMEM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_IO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_BRUTE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MODHARDEN=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIDESYM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KERN_LOCKOUT=y

#

# Role Based Access Control Options

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_NO_RBAC is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_HIDEKERN is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=3

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

#

# Filesystem Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USER=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_ADD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYMLINKOWN=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSFS_RESTRICT=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ROFS is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHMOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FCHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SHMAT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FINDTASK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_NICE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CAPS=y

#

# Kernel Auditing

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_GROUP is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECLOG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RESLOG=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_EXECLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_PTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_CHDIR is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SIGNAL=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FORKFAIL is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_IPADDR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RWXMAP_LOG=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_TEXTREL is not set

#

# Executable Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HARDEN_PTRACE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PTRACE_READEXEC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SETXID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_INVERT is not set

#

# Network Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_BLACKHOLE=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET is not set

#

# Sysctl Support

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL_DISTRO is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL_ON=y

#

# Logging Options

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=6

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_DMESG_RESTRICT=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

# CONFIG_EVM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CON

----------

## dummys

nobody to help me ?

----------

